# internal doors



## highlandbob (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi
Does anyone know where I can get internal wood doors with frames preferably paneled style like they have in Spain , off the shelf or custom made, anywhere in pedrogao grande up to coimbra area. All I found so far are flush ply such as leroy merlin sell


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Your nearest will be one of the two builders merchants in the industrial zone in PG & probably more pricey the big timber building opposite the turning to the industrial zone in PG.

Alternatively, Bricomarche in Pombal, Leroy Merlin in Combra or Big Mat (?) (not sure of the name) next to Makro in Coimbra.


----------

